# Bureau multiples/virtuels



## Yggdrasill (28 Mars 2006)

Bonsoir !

Alors voila, depuis que je suis sous Mac Os, j'ai un petit truc qui me chifonne et de jour en jour cette sensation s'emplifie. Etant un Nuxien de longue date, j'ai pris l'habitude d'utiliser 4 voire 6 bureau virtuels or mac os ne le permet pas nativement et je trouve ca dommage !
Y en aurait t'il parmi vous qui auraient trouvé un programme permettant de faire cela?
Personellement j'ai essayé un chouette programme : YouControl: Desktop malheureusement il a un inconvénient majeur : Il est payant ! Et autant que faire se peut, je préfère rester dans le libre à défaut de rester dans l'open source.

Merci à vous !


----------



## UnAm (28 Mars 2006)

Bien sûr 
moi j'utlise le très bon DesktopManager... (tu peux le trouver sur versiontracker). La seule différence avec Mandrake (j'utilisais cette distro ), c'est que tu ne peuxpas mettre un wall par bureau. Mais bon, là au moins, t'as un p'tit effet visuel bien sympa quand tu switches de bureau 
have fun


----------



## Yggdrasill (28 Mars 2006)

Merci beaucoup, c'est exactement ce que je cherchais ! Il est meme encore mieux que YouControl: Desktop ! Non vraiment, c'est un exellent soft que je met directement dans mes favoris.


----------



## UnAm (28 Mars 2006)

Yggdrasill a dit:
			
		

> Merci beaucoup, c'est exactement ce que je cherchais ! Il est meme encore mieux que YouControl: Desktop ! Non vraiment, c'est un exellent soft que je met directement dans mes favoris.


Naaaaaaaaaan!
faut le mettre dans "Préférences Système/Comptes/Ouverture/" & là tu glisses l'application


----------



## geoffrey (28 Mars 2006)

Il y a aussi Virtue qui fait de super effets


----------



## nicolasf (29 Mars 2006)

Merci pour l'info, ça me manquait aussi !

C'est pas aussi pratique et complet que sous Linux mais c'est déjà très bien. Et les effets de transition sont très jolis...

Vous savez si c'est possible de passer une fenêtre d'un logiciel sur un autre bureau virtuel ?


----------



## UnAm (29 Mars 2006)

avec virtual desktop, oui...
soit tu la réduis dans le dock, tu changes de bureau, & tu la refais venir...
soit t'appuies sur "ctrl"+"pomme"+"flèche de droite/gauche"


----------



## Sim le pirate (30 Mars 2006)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> Il y a aussi Virtue qui fait de super effets



Merci merci!   
J'ai utilisé jusqu'à présent desktop manager mais virtue est beaucoup plus
personnalisable..


----------



## geoffrey (30 Mars 2006)

Je sais pas, je n'utilise pas Desktop Manager


----------



## Yggdrasill (31 Mars 2006)

Par contre avec du dual screen c'est assez...bizare pour s'y retrouver ! je ne sais jamais si les bord actif de l'ecran sont ceux de l'iBook ou ceux des extremtié ( a savoir bord de gauche de l'iBook et bord de droite de l'ecran externe > il est a droite par rapport a mon iBook)
Petit truc dommage, pas d'effet de transition sur le second ecran...


----------



## ice (2 Avril 2006)

Je viens de télécharger Virtue et je trouve que ce logiciel est très sympa. Mais j'ai quand même une petite question, est-ce qu'il est possible d'avoir un wall différent pour chaque bureau? Ainsi que le dock? Pour le dock j'en doute mais je demande quand même ^^


----------



## UnAm (2 Avril 2006)

avec Virtue, je sais pas... mais virtual desktop, nan


----------



## geoffrey (3 Avril 2006)

Avec Virtue tu peux spécifier un wallpaper par bureau virtuel, par contre le dock sera le meme


----------



## ice (3 Avril 2006)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> Avec Virtue tu peux spécifier un wallpaper par bureau virtuel, par contre le dock sera le meme


Ok merci beaucoup


----------



## boodou (3 Avril 2006)

Bonjour à tous !
J'utilise Desktop Manager dont je ne peux plus me passer !
Mais bon, toujours curieux et avide de nouveaux freewares sympathiques, j'ai téléchargé Virtue (sur Versiontracker). Je l'installe, je le lance et là rien le dock disparait puis réapparait mais c'est tout. Et ensuite à chaque fois que j'ouvre une fenêtre Finder ou Applis elle est gelée et je ne peux rien y faire (ni la fermer, ni écrire ou jeter un dossier) !! Que se passe-t-il ?? Dans Moniteur d'Activités je vois Virtue et je ne peux pas le stopper, dans le Finder je vois un nouveau dossier "Virtual Desktops" mais rien ne se passe  ouin !!! J'aimais bien l'idée d'avoir plus de préférences qu'avec Desktop Manager !!! Mais là Virtue fait planter mon Mac 
(je suis sous os 10.4.5)


----------



## boodou (3 Avril 2006)

Bon, j'ai trouvé la soluce, j'ai viré Desktop Manager (il devait y avoir collusion ) et maintenant Virtue fonctionne. Je ne le trouve pas mieux alors je l'ai viré et j'ai repris Desktop Manager 
Virtue n'est pas Beaucoup Plus paramétrable et surtout j'aime mieux les changements de bureau sur DM, notamment la visualisation des bureaux dans la barre menu ou via la fenêtre flottante
PS: virtual desktop est payant non ?


----------



## geoffrey (3 Avril 2006)

Virtual Desktop ?
Virtue est gratuit, Destop Manager aussi (non ?)


----------



## boodou (3 Avril 2006)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> Virtual Desktop ?
> Virtue est gratuit, Destop Manager aussi (non ?)



oui oui je sais, mais plus haut UnAm parlait d'un autre soft : virtual desktop


----------



## geoffrey (3 Avril 2006)

oki 

Je le connais pas celui la en tout cas.


----------



## Yggdrasill (24 Juin 2006)

Yop ! je ressors ce fil des entrailles du forum pcq j'ai un petit soucis avec Virtue Desktop.
En effet, je l'ai installer et il marche tres bien mais il a l'horripilante habitude de changer mon fond d'ecran tout seul !
Je m'explique, lorsque j'ai lance Vitue pour la premiere fois, j'avais un fond d'ecran A. Entre temps je l'ai change plus d'une fois, mais quoi que je fasse, au reboot je me retrouve de nouveau avec le Fond d'ecran A. Idem lorsque je connecte/deconnecte un ecran externe ou que je passe du mode clone au mode etendu...

Une idee ???


----------



## .Steff (2 Novembre 2006)

Quelqu'un pourrait me donner une adresse ou t&#233;l&#233;charger Virtue ? 
Parce que j'ai des pb avec desktop manager, ca marche plus tres bien, et la version B&#233;ta marche pas bien non plus chez moi.
D'ailleurs je ne trouve aucun lien valide pour t&#233;l&#233;charger Virtue. Alors si quelqu'un peut le mettre sur un serveur ca serait cool.
D'avance merci


----------



## Sim le pirate (2 Novembre 2006)

.Steff a dit:


> Quelqu'un pourrait me donner une adresse ou télécharger Virtue ?
> Parce que j'ai des pb avec desktop manager, ca marche plus tres bien, et la version Béta marche pas bien non plus chez moi.
> D'ailleurs je ne trouve aucun lien valide pour télécharger Virtue. Alors si quelqu'un peut le mettre sur un serveur ca serait cool.
> D'avance merci



Un lien qui marche !! ICI !


----------



## .Steff (2 Novembre 2006)

hoo un grand merci


----------



## Diafwl (3 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour à tous, je suis un nouvel utilisateur mac et je viens d'installer Virtue, malheuresement je ne n'arrive pas à créer de nouveaux bureaux, j'arrive bien à "en afficher +" mais je ne peux pas y accéder !!!
Si j'essaie d'en mettre par exemple 3x3, je ne peut accéder qu'à ceux par défaut, càd 4, il y a bien la place pour les afficher mais ils n'y sont pas.

****** Problème résolu, il suffisait de redémarrer l'application !!! ********


----------



## Yggdrasill (3 Décembre 2006)

Bienvenue sur MacGe Diafwl !


----------

